# Wollstoff



## Bloothlord (3. Mai 2008)

Könnt mir wer sagen wo ic am besten wollstoff farme? 
im ah  is des zu teuer, und ich find nie genug :-(


dankeschön im vorraus

Dorden


----------



## Tikume (3. Mai 2008)

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=2592

Wollstoff ist halt so ein Zwischending und von Natur aus etwas schwieriger zu farmen als Seide oder Leinen.
Ich persönlich geh da gern Felder des Hügellandes.


----------



## Ich_Baal (7. Mai 2008)

Hi, 
also ich hatte das problem auch. am besten hat sich bei mir der spot im vorgebürge des hügellandes bewährt, die felder, wo die bauern und die arbeiter rumlaufen. man grast einfach alle drei felder ab und wenn man damit fertig ist, hat man schon wieder auf dem ersten feld nen respawn.
nur zu empfehlen!!!


----------



## Hirnbrand (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich weiss, dass ich ein altes Thema wieder auffrische^^ jedoch wollte ich einen entscheidenden Beitrag zum Farmen von Wollstoff beitragen. 

Wenn man größer als Level 40 ist und Horde spielt, kann man sich auch zu den Todesminen begeben. Dort kann man außer Wollstoff noch Leinenstoff und für die Entzauberungen reichlich Waffen und andere anlegbare Gegenstände farmen.

Das Gleiche gilt natürlich auch für die Allianz. Soviel dazu^^


----------



## ShaPhan (9. Dezember 2008)

Keine Ahnung was Du bist ( Ally od. Horde ).
Keine Ahnung wie hoch Du bist.

Aber, 1 Run durchs Verlies und Du hast ca 40 - 60 Wollstoff.
Hab ich schon 3x gemacht.


----------



## Albra (15. Dezember 2008)

Hirnbrand schrieb:


> Ich weiss, dass ich ein altes Thema wieder auffrische^^ jedoch wollte ich einen entscheidenden Beitrag zum Farmen von Wollstoff beitragen.
> 
> Wenn man größer als Level 40 ist und Horde spielt, kann man sich auch zu den Todesminen begeben. Dort kann man außer Wollstoff noch Leinenstoff und für die Entzauberungen reichlich Waffen und andere anlegbare Gegenstände farmen.
> 
> Das Gleiche gilt natürlich auch für die Allianz. Soviel dazu^^



hordeaquivalent wäre burg schattenfang


----------

